# Need advice looking for new mod



## Bear_Vapes (8/1/17)

Hi All

So I own an ijust s and an ipower 80w with ultimo tank. I love both devices they work really good.
Im looking to buy a new mod around 80w to 100w, I dont want something too powerful as I vape around 50w mostly. Dont care about temp control or any fancy features just want a good realible mod, not too big or heavy. Also want atleast 3000mah battery life. Starter kits are also welcome.

Can I get some suggestions??


----------



## stevie g (8/1/17)

Pico Mega with Melo 3 and ceramic coils is my suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/1/17)

That iPower is bang for buck,I want one still,get a decent flavour tank on top of that and youre waxed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Vapes (8/1/17)

Yeah man great battery life as well.


----------



## KB_314 (8/1/17)

Are you specifically looking for a built-in battery? If so, this one might be an option with a 3000mah battery. Snow Wolf mods are quite well liked on the forum.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...wolf-mini-plus-80w-tc-mod?variant=32114853443
I personally prefer removable batteries and if that's an option, the Pico/Melo combination is great value but you need at least one good quality 18650 battery and an external charger is always a good investment for vaping


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/1/17)

Was thinking of getting an external battery mod so it wont die off after 2 years. My problem with the pico is the 22mm cap so if i buy a big tank it wont fit


----------



## Huffapuff (9/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I own an ijust s and an ipower 80w with ultimo tank. I love both devices they work really good.
> Im looking to buy a new mod around 80w to 100w, I dont want something too powerful as I vape around 50w mostly. Dont care about temp control or any fancy features just want a good realible mod, not too big or heavy. Also want atleast 3000mah battery life. Starter kits are also welcome.
> ...



The Smok Alien is a great device. I've been happily surprised with it over the last few weeks. Just the paint job though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (9/1/17)

@Bear_Vapes,which area are you in?Look at the new Minikin as well if you will consider dual 18650 mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (9/1/17)

50W is starting to get a little on the heavy side for a single-cell mod imo. It's not going to stress the mod or anything but your battery won't last that long. Seeing as capacity and battery life are high priorities for you, I would rather look at a dual-cell mod. Decent models can be had for around R1000 although having to buy at least two batteries (optimally four) plus an external charger will double the cost to around two grand.

It will also depend on the application required for the mod. You already have two setups, how will this new setup be used? Will it be your primary setup? Is portability/stealth a high priority? What % of your vaping will be done on it? To illustrate, I have a Tesla Invader 3 mod with a Limitless Plus tank on it. I only recharge the batteries about every ten days because the tank is only used for half an hour each morning. It has my morning coffee vape in it so I vape it first thing, then I switch to my drippers. So it's a very low usage setup where it's literally batteries for days.

In buying gear, I always try to make each new setup offer something or fill a niche that other setups don't. If I have a couple of chunky two- and three-cell mods, I'd look for stealth/portability in a Pico. If I have a starter kit that only lasts several hours before recharging, I'd look for a dual-cell mod with longer battery life. If I have thin mods that can only take 22mm tanks, I'd look for a mod that can accommodate a 25mm tank, and so on. What are you not getting from your current setups that you'd want this new setup to provide?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/17)

I agree 100% with what @RichJB says. We tend to buy new equipment when we don't really need it. At least I used to. This is particularly wasteful when it comes to mods. They all do pretty much the same job. If you need a new one to fill a niche (@RichJB ) then go for it. Don't end up like me with a RX 200 and a RX200s and two pico's and several others I'm to embarrassed to mention.

If, on the other hand, you have an unlimited budget .... go mad and become a collector


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/1/17)

I mostly use my ipower 80w. I want a 2nd mod as back up as i had a few bad days with low battery and could not vape. Im also someone that likes to try new stuff and to be honest im considering a new rta tank because im tired of buying coils every 2 weeks. So i think i should be looking at a starter kit and im considering the smok osub plus but still looking since its a new year and more stuff will be coming soon.


----------



## Huffapuff (9/1/17)

If you get the smok osub I guarantee that you'll be back here in 2 months looking for your next mod. Save yourself the money and get something with more longevity, ie a dual battery mod capable of taking atties up to 25mm in size and that can do more than 80 watts. This way you're covered for whatever vape style you develop as you get more experience.

Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/1/17)

Thats true. Rather get something that will benefit me in the months to come. Any advice on a good tank with good flavor? The way they making coils now days they seem to be burning out in days instead of weeks.


----------



## Jp1905 (9/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I mostly use my ipower 80w. I want a 2nd mod as back up as i had a few bad days with low battery and could not vape. Im also someone that likes to try new stuff and to be honest im considering a new rta tank because im tired of buying coils every 2 weeks. So i think i should be looking at a starter kit and im considering the smok osub plus but still looking since its a new year and more stuff will be coming soon.



I can relate,I get bored quickly and enjoy new stuff,as it is Im considering letting my minikin go for a G-Priv,but I just can let go of this minikin,love it to bits,even though its purple.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (9/1/17)

I had many mods in the past and my personal favourite is the Smok Alien kit,compact dual battery mod with cloud blowing tank,what more could you ask for? Seriously it has same features as the g-priv,but feels so comfy in the hand,very very impressed with it,if you can afford it I can highly recommend it,you wont need to upgrade in a while


----------



## Huffapuff (9/1/17)

Slick said:


> I had many mods in the past and my personal favourite is the Smok Alien kit,compact dual battery mod with cloud blowing tank,what more could you ask for? Seriously it has same features as the g-priv,but feels so comfy in the hand,very very impressed with it,if you can afford it I can highly recommend it,you wont need to upgrade in a while



I agree - I recently got an alien to replace my aging cuboid and I'm really enjoying it. I still run my faithful griffin 22, or my griffin 24 mini on it as I have yet to find any tanks that can match the griffin's flavour production.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/1/17)

Alien or Hohm Slice. 

Slice comes with battery
Alien comes with tank
Both accommodate 25mm tanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/1/17)

Will consider your suggestions thanks guys


----------

